# Frogs ... now lethargic or just scared?



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just needed some help. Ordered some Terribilis (which I was so psyched about) and not any fault of the breeder, but a couple died in the shipment. The heat pack was cool when I opened the box. 

The box was dropped off at 7:30pm local time at fed ex and I picked up at 11:40am local time the next day. Temp during the evening did dip to 35-40 degrees (local temps - package was sent from LA, California).

So lost a couple frogs right when I opened up the box. Frogs age - appx 2 months out of water.

They are younger than I am used to and have never had Terribilis. Hence why I want some clarification and reassurance. The frogs that survived are eating, and I can clearly see them doing so. BUT they don't come out from under the leaves I have on the side of the cage (I can see them eating and hopping around because the leaves are on the side of the cage against the glass).

Now I thought Terribilis was a pretty active and not shy species. Are they just so young they are scared? I did have the cage covered in a towel for several days to allow them to de-stress from the shipping, but this is Tuesday and they are still hiding.

They eat, but they are hiding. It's confusing and I guess I am just looking to see what your opinions are... if there may be anything wrong.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

They probably just need time to adjust to their new habitat, then they should be out and active.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

ab1502 said:


> They probably just need time to adjust to their new habitat, then they should be out and active.


Am I overreacting by covering the cage to limit outside stimuli (like a bird cage)?


----------



## ASM_rider (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. This is why i will never have frogs shipped to me. It just seems cruel to me, Since you can never really know what is happening during transport. No offense to anyone.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

When I got my terribilis they were pretty young also and took quite a bit until they were bold. I have heard from a few friends this was also the case with theirs.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

hexentanz said:


> When I got my terribilis they were pretty young also and took quite a bit until they were bold. I have heard from a few friends this was also the case with theirs.


That is great to hear! I wasn't sure if they were in need of anything (vitamins or something) so what you have said is of great relief!


----------

